# Can we Poll?



## RamistThomist (Jun 19, 2007)

Is this tool gone? If not, how do I make a poll?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 19, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Is this tool gone? If not, how do I make a poll?



Dig a hole and fill with chlorinated water.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh, a POLL!

You have to start a new thread and attach a poll to it (scroll down to see this option).


----------



## bookslover (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know what the problem is. Most of the Poles I've met are very nice people.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 19, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I don't know what the problem is. Most of the Poles I've met are very nice people.



I married one!


----------



## etexas (Jun 19, 2007)

I feel better! I always wondered how to start a poll.


----------

